# burn resistant coating



## Kender (Apr 20, 2009)

I have seen the threads on "special" finishes for food items and at some point I will be needing that info but what I am looking for I could not find.

I need a final coating for an ashtray. Before you start with the smoking is bad or don't contribute to someones killing of themselves I already know the arguments. This isn't for me it's a gift for my dad. I have some marble wood, mahogany, jobillo, and pecan that I plan to turn into ashtrays using my router and a similar technique as divided food trays. I need a coating that will not melt, turn brown, burn, or disfigure in anyway. It doesn't have to be fireproof but the heat of a cigarette should not be able to damage it. I know a 2 part epoxy (like system 3) will protect the wood from damage but what about the epoxy itself.

Thanks for the help.
DJ


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't know of any heat resistant coating for wood. I would think that a dense wood like ipe would not burn easily.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

There are 2 part pour-on finishes that resist heat and are used on restaurant and bar tables but I seriously doubt they are cigarette proof or the manufactures would only be too happy to say so. 
As a suggestion, can you find simple little clear glass dishes that can be inserted into the wooden ashtray?


----------



## CharlesNeil (Jun 26, 2007)

none im aware ..all finishes are forms of plastic...just not going to handle what you want


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree with the ipe comment.... I think I heard that ipe has the same fire rating as concrete... but i could be making that up.

Interestingly enough I'm in the process of making a cigar ashtray out of Jatoba, I'm not too worryed about it burning because the jatoba is so dense... well it might burn a little, but i'm not worried about it being ruined.


----------

